# M50



## SaP34US (Jan 21, 2019)

Has anyone here seen a a6400 since its not in production yet?
Does anyone now how it compares to M50 in tracking?
All YouTube photographers/reviewers have raving about it. Some have said a6400 completely out classes the M50 in many areas. I still think that the M50 a great camera however I haven't used the other camera.


----------

